# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software)  htc desire hd

## badboy

3ini mouchkila fi htc  il reste sur ecran blan je sai pas koi faire et samhiuni ma 3andiche arabe sur pc

----------


## raul4929

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------

